# Please help with lab results....so confused.



## tobyjaco (May 7, 2010)

Hello. I appreciate any input, as this all new to me. I'm 33, mother of 2, and scared. My results are as follows:

T3 0.96
Free T4 0.98
TSH 0.04
Thyroid Peroxidase 172

I have no clue what any of this means. I can list symptoms if you need further information. Thank you!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I think we gave you an answer over on the other board. Take a look if you haven't already.


----------



## tobyjaco (May 7, 2010)

Can you please tell me where to find the response? Thank you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I couldn't find the response so here's some information:

Yours Normal Test Comment
0.96	3.5-7.7 T3
0.98	0.80-1.80 ng/dL	Free T4
0.04	0.40-5.50 TSH Highly sensitive test
172	0-60 TPO Antibodies

Test results are in various units of measurements. For example, I'm not sure if your test results for the Free T4 are in pmol/L or in ng/dL. 
TSH: two tests for TSH: the routine test, and the "highly sensitive" test. Which did you have?

TPO:
•	Measures the thyroid antibody TPO, which will be above the normal level in the presence of Hashimoto's disease. 
•	Tests positive for 95% of Hashimoto's patients
•	Tests positive for 50-85% of Graves patients
•	if value is above the range, you've got the autoimmune thyroid disease Hashi's.
•	It the result is below the "less than" mark, or in the range provided, you may be fine, but you need to have done the other antibody test as well-the AB shown above.
•	Enzyme found in thyroid follicle cells that converts T4 to T3
•	TPO ABS elevated in >90% of patients with active autoimmune thyroiditis
•	>70% of Graves patients are positive for anti-TPO antibodies.
•	Increased in 5-9% of postpartum women.
•	Low levels can be detected in normal euthyroid patients

If your Vitamin D hasn't been checked, ask to have that test run. I found that all my thyroid levels were flip-flopping when in fact it was my Vitamin D that was tanked. Once the Vitamin D was restored the thyroid levels normalized [to what is normal for me].

Also, note that 5-9% of postpartum women have increased TPO antibodies. [You mentioned 2 children.]

Don't be scared. Just find a good endocrinologist and get a solid diagnosis.


----------

